

Nvidia  Launches Patent Suits Focused on Samsung Galaxy Phones, Tablets - IBM
http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2014/09/04/nvidia-launches-patent-suits/

======
sharpneli
I knew Nvidia was desperate to enter the mobile market as a real major player
but I had no idea they were this desperate.

Their new K1 is actually pretty awesome piece of hardware. So why on earth do
they need to resort to underhanded tactics?

